# '96 200SX SER Car Alarm Malfunction



## brightysunshine (Feb 1, 2005)

Help! My (factory) alarm malfunctioned this weekend and now I can't get my car started. The alarm would not disarm with the key fob. I walked to the store and bought new batteries for the fob. Did not help. I had the car towed to a mechanic and they can't figure out what's wrong. They tried many of the usual tricks, including disconnecting the negative side of the battery -- didn't help. Now they want me to tow my car to an electronics place (another 50+ bucks!) who may or may not be able to help. I'm on an island in Alaska, 600 miles away from the nearest Nissan dealer and I need HELP!
Thanks.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

What island are you on?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

According to the Factory Service Manual:

_"THEFT WARNING SYSTEM DEACTIVATION
To deactivate the theft warning system, a door or the trunk lid must be unlocked with the key or remote controller with all the doors and trunk closed."_

If unlocking it with the key doesn't work, you can deactivate the theft warning system by pulling the theft warning relay (located under the hood next to the fender on the passenger side inside the black relay box. It is the fifth relay from the front in the row furthest from the fender. It should be labelled on the box). Then short contact 4 to contact 3 in the relay socket with a wire.

Lew


----------



## brightysunshine (Feb 1, 2005)

PacificBlue_200sx said:



> What island are you on?


Actually, I am in Juneau. It's easier to claim it's an island than to explain the no-road-access issue. *grin*


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

brightysunshine said:


> Actually, I am in Juneau.


Oh ok, I was thinking Kodiak or something. It's probably fairly warm there huh?
Well back on topic, looks like Ishadoff actually gave you some good info there. So good luck.


----------



## brightysunshine (Feb 1, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> According to the Factory Service Manual:
> 
> _"THEFT WARNING SYSTEM DEACTIVATION
> To deactivate the theft warning system, a door or the trunk lid must be unlocked with the key or remote controller with all the doors and trunk closed."_
> ...


So, are these instructions I could take down to the mechanic? Will this permanently disable the alarm, or just once?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

brightysunshine said:


> So, are these instructions I could take down to the mechanic? Will this permanently disable the alarm, or just once?


You can take them anywhere you please. Taking them to the mechanic would be the most likely place to use them to get your car fixed.  

If closing all the doors and using the key to disarm the alarm works, then you are back to normal.

If you have to remove the relay and connect the contacts, the alarm will be disabled (until you can get it fixed properly). 

Lew


----------



## brightysunshine (Feb 1, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> You can take them anywhere you please. Taking them to the mechanic would be the most likely place to use them to get your car fixed.
> 
> If closing all the doors and using the key to disarm the alarm works, then you are back to normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I'll take these down to the shop this evening and see if I can convince them to give it another go!
I'll let you know how it works out!
--


----------

